# BRAND NEW JL AUDIO 15W6 NIB!!



## n2bmrs97

VERY RARE FIND, BRAND NEW, READY TO SHIP, OR PICKED UP, CHECK IT OUT 

OLD SCHOOL RARE *NOS*JL AUDIO 15W6 [email protected]@K 1000/1 12W6 W7 - eBay (item 270618181878 end time Sep-04-10 12:45:21 PDT)


----------



## DAT

NICE SUBS - Old School at its best!


----------



## schmiddr2

I had one in the hatch of an 91' Camaro. Felt like there was an earthquake under the car. Favorite sub I have used.


----------



## n2bmrs97

DAT said:


> NICE SUBS - Old School at its best!


Thank you DAT, old school rocks!!


----------



## MACS

One of these days I need to install my trio of 15w6 in something. Currently using one of them on my test bench......which my neighbors love every time I crank it up . 

Bump for some very nice sounding subs.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

overated


----------



## rexroadj

Certainly not over rated as some JL subs might be.....In fact one of the best 15s out there (or not really out there anymore!) VERY NICE! I remember for a few months I took out the back seat of my jeep cj7 to put in the 18"version! Wish I could make up a use for it! GLWS


----------



## n2bmrs97

rexroadj said:


> Certainly not over rated as some JL subs might be.....In fact one of the best 15s out there (or not really out there anymore!) VERY NICE! I remember for a few months I took out the back seat of my jeep cj7 to put in the 18"version! Wish I could make up a use for it! GLWS


I have been trying to buy the 18w6 version off of my buddy, every time I see him I ask him and its always the same answer "no way man" lol


----------



## jimmy2345

n2bmrs97 said:


> I have been trying to buy the 18w6 version off of my buddy, every time I see him I ask him and its always the same answer "no way man" lol


Maybe if you start making him think it isn't that great, he will sell it to you. I am sure he likes hearing you ask and thinking he has somenthing great that you can't have!!!


----------



## Salad Fingers

^^^^^^That dude sucks, **** him.


----------



## n2bmrs97

Salad Fingers said:


> ^^^^^^That dude sucks, **** him.



?????


----------



## Salad Fingers

n2bmrs97 said:


> ?????


This is just a little of his ********...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/86569-bnib-aniversary-alpine-7909-a.html


----------



## n2bmrs97

Salad Fingers said:


> This is just a little of his ********...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/86569-bnib-aniversary-alpine-7909-a.html



thats a different user, not me, not my style to insult or argue, Im just a loyal car audio guy


----------



## Salad Fingers

^^^^ Wrote you back n2bmrs97 sorry if it seemed like I was trying to call you out... I was talking about that ******** artist jimmy


----------



## n2bmrs97

Salad Fingers said:


> ^^^^ Wrote you back n2bmrs97 sorry if it seemed like I was trying to call you out... I was talking about that ******** artist jimmy


its all good bro


----------



## Oliver

YouTube - ‪JL 15w6 free air playing Bass I Love You‬‎


----------



## n2bmrs97

Also have a Brand New Arc Audio xxd4080 4-channel 4x80 rms @ 4 ohms for $195 shipped to lower 48 states


----------



## schmiddr2

n2bmrs97 said:


> Also have a Brand New Arc Audio xxd4080 4-channel 4x80 rms @ 4 ohms for $195 shipped to lower 48 states


It's called a for sale ad. Take the time to make one. Classifieds - DIYMA.com


----------



## n2bmrs97

sorry, I will next time cause my camera is recharging


----------



## The-Big-Beat

it barely has 10mm xmax. how can it even play deep bass? an ols solobaric 10 has 13mm. these days a sub has 18mm or some have over 40mm travel


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> it barely has 10mm xmax. how can it even play deep bass? an ols solobaric 10 has 13mm. these days a sub has 18mm or some have over 40mm travel


Your kidding right?


----------



## Oliver

The-Big-Beat said:


> it barely has 10mm xmax. how can it even play deep bass? an ols solobaric 10 has 13mm. these days a sub has 18mm or some have over 40mm travel


Just use it as a tweeter :laugh:


----------



## n2bmrs97

The-Big-Beat said:


> it barely has 10mm xmax. how can it even play deep bass? an ols solobaric 10 has 13mm. these days a sub has 18mm or some have over 40mm travel


kicker makes some great woofers no doubt, but for those who love the jlw6 sound, here it is


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> Your kidding right?


Kidding about it havin 10mm excursion?
Look. i realize some people like a product no matter how trash it is. I LOVE the JL amps they made for example 500/1 version 1. Some people think old school is the best way to go. And I agree sometimes. But then I see a bandwagon effect where one dude puts a "AWESOME SUB" up for sale and then theres a crowd of people saying its awesome cause back then it was the best they had and cost allot. These days the JL subs they make now would wipe it completly off the planet. Im talking about this sub compared to the ones they have now. The new models have 3 and 4 times the cone travel. A huge difference in performance and an all around better product even for stamina. The speaker terminals on old school are just wack. Today its pretty iron clad lock down on your speaker wires. Anyway. So to picture youre old school with the new school would be like saying I can pole vault higher with a 3 ft pole rather than a 10 foot pole. LOL Aint happenin. And I know what you gonna say. The one you all like has SQ. Well the new ones have that too. Not saying the one you like is trash. Just saying its over rated to todays standards. For the same dam price of your old one I can get a new one that would kill your old one in every category. Just sayin. :laugh:


----------



## The-Big-Beat

Sorry. Just dont see why they are worth $300. For that price Jl has models that would kill this old line up. Actually I see ALLOT of auctions asking for a rediculously high starting price. IN MY OPINION if the speakers are so saught after and hard to find then let the bidders bid. Just sayin.


----------



## stefaneb

I haven't seen an eBay "best offer" type auction like this one...sorry for what will most likely seem like an insulting offer I just sent. I was expecting to get information about the bidding....


----------



## finbar

I had a JL 15W6 powered by a PPI A600.2, sounded great plus when the urge hit it could rattle my eyeballs. Good sub, sorry I sold it.


----------



## n2bmrs97

The-Big-Beat said:


> Sorry. Just dont see why they are worth $300. For that price Jl has models that would kill this old line up. Actually I see ALLOT of auctions asking for a rediculously high starting price. IN MY OPINION if the speakers are so saught after and hard to find then let the bidders bid. Just sayin.


take care bro


----------



## n2bmrs97

stefaneb said:


> I haven't seen an eBay "best offer" type auction like this one...sorry for what will most likely seem like an insulting offer I just sent. I was expecting to get information about the bidding....


no worries friend


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> Kidding about it havin 10mm excursion?
> Look. i realize some people like a product no matter how trash it is. I LOVE the JL amps they made for example 500/1 version 1. Some people think old school is the best way to go. And I agree sometimes. But then I see a bandwagon effect where one dude puts a "AWESOME SUB" up for sale and then theres a crowd of people saying its awesome cause back then it was the best they had and cost allot. These days the JL subs they make now would wipe it completly off the planet. Im talking about this sub compared to the ones they have now. The new models have 3 and 4 times the cone travel. A huge difference in performance and an all around better product even for stamina. The speaker terminals on old school are just wack. Today its pretty iron clad lock down on your speaker wires. Anyway. So to picture youre old school with the new school would be like saying I can pole vault higher with a 3 ft pole rather than a 10 foot pole. LOL Aint happenin. And I know what you gonna say. The one you all like has SQ. Well the new ones have that too. Not saying the one you like is trash. Just saying its over rated to todays standards. For the same dam price of your old one I can get a new one that would kill your old one in every category. Just sayin. :laugh:


Lets just say.....Your a *******! No where on here did anyone say anything about it outperforming any of the newer jl line. NOW your theory on cone travel=performance is just as "wack" as the old school terminals. Your the only one that sounds like an idiot about this sub. 10mm means it cant play low :laugh: Go put your helmet before you type again! People on here were mostly just reminiscing about a piece of old school gear that you just dont see everyday and back in the day it was a hell of a piece.....Fact! The price has to do with any other thing that is no longer out there and could relate to collectors. 
Dont tell me what I am or am not going to say either you piss ant! 

Now on to the real point of all this....Keep thread dumping and you will be off this sight real quick and in a hurry. 

What is with the overwhelming influx of idiots lately!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> Lets just say.....Your a *******! No where on here did anyone say anything about it outperforming any of the newer jl line. NOW your theory on cone travel=performance is just as "wack" as the old school terminals. Your the only one that sounds like an idiot about this sub. 10mm means it cant play low :laugh: Go put your helmet before you type again! People on here were mostly just reminiscing about a piece of old school gear that you just dont see everyday and back in the day it was a hell of a piece.....Fact! The price has to do with any other thing that is no longer out there and could relate to collectors.
> Dont tell me what I am or am not going to say either you piss ant!
> 
> Now on to the real point of all this....Keep thread dumping and you will be off this sight real quick and in a hurry.
> 
> What is with the overwhelming influx of idiots lately!!!!!!!!!!!!


One thing you gonna learn if you keep callin me names, I dont ****en play.
I didnt come hear to call anybody names or **** on an auction. I came here to state my opinion. My opinion is just as good as anybody elses. I dont see the subs being worth the price. Especially since the subs are priced at the same price a new JL sub costs and the new subs have far better built quality and performance. You wann apay for something just cause it makes you feel all fuzzy and warm due to sentimental value.. Have at it.. Dont call me names dude. Seriously..


----------



## schmiddr2

The-Big-Beat said:


> My opinion is just as good as anybody elses.


That's your opinion. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## X-runner

Didnt know they ever made a 15"


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> One thing you gonna learn if you keep callin me names, I dont ****en play.
> I didnt come hear to call anybody names or **** on an auction. I came here to state my opinion. My opinion is just as good as anybody elses. I dont see the subs being worth the price. Especially since the subs are priced at the same price a new JL sub costs and the new subs have far better built quality and performance. You wann apay for something just cause it makes you feel all fuzzy and warm due to sentimental value.. Have at it.. Dont call me names dude. Seriously..


Love the keyboard threats.....:laugh: One thing YOU better learn, is to get some thicker skin, hike up your skirt, and realize that YOU did **** on an auction....Thats exactly what your doing! Its called thread dumping and is not allowed. Your opinion is not welcome if it is attempting to sabotage a sale. Guess what your doing? You have an opinion???? Start a different thread in the right section! You dont like his price? Dont ****ing look at it! Pretty simple concept... 
Again prove the better build quality/performance? Your not implying thats your opinion.....Lets see some facts. You run your mouth pretty easy so it shouldnt be a problem! Terminal leads? well thats a function of ease, certainly not performance or build quality. If used properly they will last and work fine. Xmax....well again there are thousands of other subs that have equal or less xmax that are highly regarded woofers. Again...and this one is pretty important.....People collect and like old school stuff....better get used to it. Just because you dont like it or want it......again go find another ****ing thread. Sally!!!!!!
Just sayin!
I am not going to bother because I dont give a rats ass but the OP should let a moderator know someone is thread dumping.. IT IS NOT ALLOWED! There is no room on this forum for dicks like that!


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> Love the keyboard threats.....:laugh: One thing YOU better learn, is to get some thicker skin, hike up your skirt, and realize that YOU did **** on an auction....Thats exactly what your doing! Its called thread dumping and is not allowed. Your opinion is not welcome if it is attempting to sabotage a sale. Guess what your doing? You have an opinion???? Start a different thread in the right section! You dont like his price? Dont ****ing look at it! Pretty simple concept...
> Again prove the better build quality/performance? Your not implying thats your opinion.....Lets see some facts. You run your mouth pretty easy so it shouldnt be a problem! Terminal leads? well thats a function of ease, certainly not performance or build quality. If used properly they will last and work fine. Xmax....well again there are thousands of other subs that have equal or less xmax that are highly regarded woofers. Again...and this one is pretty important.....People collect and like old school stuff....better get used to it. Just because you dont like it or want it......again go find another ****ing thread. Sally!!!!!!
> Just sayin!
> I am not going to bother because I dont give a rats ass but the OP should let a moderator know someone is thread dumping.. IT IS NOT ALLOWED! There is no room on this forum for dicks like that!


LOL,,, yawn.......
so defensive


----------



## jasondplacetobe

The-Big-Beat said:


> One thing you gonna learn if you keep callin me names, I dont ****en play.


are you serious?????? its the fuc2ing internet and your acting like a cyber warrior and calling someone out when your in the wrong!!!! haha:laugh::laugh::laugh: WOW! you sound like a real tough guy.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

jasondplacetobe said:


> are you serious?????? its the fuc2ing internet and your acting like a cyber warrior and calling someone out when your in the wrong!!!! haha:laugh::laugh::laugh: WOW! you sound like a real tough guy.


 Yea HA HA.. Sooooo funny... You see me laughin? :worried:


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> Love the keyboard threats.....:laugh: One thing YOU better learn, is to get some thicker skin, hike up your skirt, and realize that YOU did **** on an auction....Thats exactly what your doing! Its called thread dumping and is not allowed. Your opinion is not welcome if it is attempting to sabotage a sale. Guess what your doing? You have an opinion???? Start a different thread in the right section! You dont like his price? Dont ****ing look at it! Pretty simple concept...
> Again prove the better build quality/performance? Your not implying thats your opinion.....Lets see some facts. You run your mouth pretty easy so it shouldnt be a problem! Terminal leads? well thats a function of ease, certainly not performance or build quality. If used properly they will last and work fine. Xmax....well again there are thousands of other subs that have equal or less xmax that are highly regarded woofers. Again...and this one is pretty important.....People collect and like old school stuff....better get used to it. Just because you dont like it or want it......again go find another ****ing thread. Sally!!!!!!
> Just sayin!
> I am not going to bother because I dont give a rats ass but the OP should let a moderator know someone is thread dumping.. IT IS NOT ALLOWED! There is no room on this forum for dicks like that!


OMG. Are you really gonna make me prove this dudes subs are inferior to the new JL models? Are you that ****en dumb? No i think your just pitchin a ***** fit cause you can due to this being the internet and there is no real confrontation. LOL idiot. You just got finish saying you DONT want me to bash the dudes subs but then say you want me to show a comparison and facts that the new models are better. Look retard. Everybody with eyes and ears can see and hear the difference between the older subs of JL and the New subs of JL. The cone travel is far greater which gives much more output and deeper bass capabilities. Why the hell you think they require the box be double braced? Also its super easy to see the old crimp style terminals are far inferiror to the push terminals. Do i really have to explain that? The old style broke allot due to it being made so dam cheap. Im mean come on. Dam! Just look at the size of the magnets. The construction overal is greatly increased. Wattage is better. I can quote people from all over this internet and post pictures and blah blah blah. But WHO cares? The PRICE this dude has is not for performance over the new models. Its for nostalgia. In other words. Its like selling an old Ford cobra. The new ones are better but the older ones are no longer made and have historical value. All of my responses about the 15w6 subs are for pointing out that to me its not worth the money cause I can go get a newer model that kills the older model. I dont think I have a retard on my hands here. You just a stubborn prick with a "I know it all" attitude. truth is. I buy old school too. I think most of the old school is better than new school. But sometimes new school just rules and dominates. Like the subs here. They are nice and sound great. For the money you can buy a far superior sub. But if you wanna old school sub and have it matched with old school gear buy these! All this ******** negative responses started going really bad when somebody :surprised: started callin names and getting all tough. I can get tough too. but what can yo do over the internet? So STFU and lets see how the auction goes. im pretty sure he will relist and lower the price or let someone bid on a lower price. if Im wrong great. he gets his money. IDK... This all shoulda ended when I said Overated. But your lil whiny ass had to make a " im a big bad bully" response. Way to go meat head... Somebody needs to end this cause I can see this will go one and on.


----------



## jasondplacetobe

The-Big-Beat said:


> Yea HA HA.. Sooooo funny... You see me laughin? :worried:


 big dopey its the internet i cant see you! But from what iam reading, your trying to tell me your lethal. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> OMG. Are you really gonna make me prove this dudes subs are inferior to the new JL models? Are you that ****en dumb? No i think your just pitchin a ***** fit cause you can due to this being the internet and there is no real confrontation. LOL idiot. You just got finish saying you DONT want me to bash the dudes subs but then say you want me to show a comparison and facts that the new models are better. Look retard. Everybody with eyes and ears can see and hear the difference between the older subs of JL and the New subs of JL. I will take that bet all ****ing day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cone travel is far greater which gives much more output and deeper bass capabilities Against other 15s. maybe! You seem to forget about cone area! Deeper bass YOUR ****ING RETARTED!!!. Why the hell you think they require the box be double braced? What box shouldnt?Also its super easy to see the old crimp style terminals are far inferiror to the push terminals.Only a matter of convenience for helmet and druel cup people like you) Do i really have to explain that? The old style broke allot due to it being made so dam cheap Again your talking completely out your ass. Im mean come on. Dam! Just look at the size of the magnets.Explain how that factors in?) The construction overal is greatly increased. Wattage is better Why is it better? More always =s better?. I can quote people from all over this internet and post pictures and blah blah blah. But WHO cares? I would say everyone reading your absurd "opinions"The PRICE this dude has is not for performance over the new models. Its for nostalgia. In other words. Its like selling an old Ford cobra. and what exactly is wrong with that? You brought up all factors aside from this, saying it was inferior never once taking into account the fact that people might want to collect this until I brought it up to your ignorant ass!The new ones are better but the older ones are no longer made and have historical value. All of my responses about the 15w6 subs are for pointing out that to me its not worth the money cause I can go get a newer model that kills the older model. unless you can find a new version 15w6......No you cant!I dont think I have a retard on my hands here. You just a stubborn prick with a "I know it all" attitude. truth is. I buy old school too. I think most of the old school is better than new school.Then you better get with the program, old school is just that! But sometimes new school just rules and dominates. no ****!Like the subs here. They are nice and sound great. For the money you can buy a far superior sub. Well again that is not whats being sold and its not being compared with anything new....that was all you! How many brand new 15w6s have you seen lately?.....Thats what I thought...Shut the **** up! But if you wanna old school sub and have it matched with old school gear buy these! All this ******** negative responses started going really bad when somebody :surprised: started callin names and getting all tough. You mean when some know it all (nothing) decided to post dump someones thread? Yeah I think you are a complete loser that clearly seems to prove she doesnt know her ass from her elbow with this topic! I can get tough too. but what can yo do over the internet? So STFU and lets see how the auction goes. im pretty sure he will relist and lower the price or let someone bid on a lower price. if Im wrong great. he gets his money. IDK... This all shoulda ended when I said Overated. Why???? because your "opinion" is the end all be all of audio? Or because everyone else decided your a ****ing baffoon? I'm gonna go with #2 here!But your lil whiny ass had to make a " im a big bad bully" response. Way to go meat head... Somebody needs to end this cause I can see this will go one and on.


Please....allow me.... GO **** YOURSELF....go do some reading and learning, then come back with something thats actually is accurate other then the size of a magnet.....(really, really thats what you came up with.....:laugh Get out of this guys thread if your going to continue the bashing. Start a new one if you like....I asked you to come up with some reasons why new were better then these new subs and you failed. I did so because I knew "YOU" couldnt! Clearly I was correct. Even if you did it doesnt matter because that is not what makes these special.


----------



## rexroadj

jasondplacetobe said:


> big dopey its the internet i cant see you! But from what iam reading, your trying to tell me your lethal. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I'm just getting a whole lot of comedy:laugh:
What a ****ing joke!


:bigcry: Waa, Waaa, Waaaa, dont call me names....:bigcry: Waaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasondplacetobe

15W6'S aren't for everybody, but what they are, WITH OUT A DOUBT IS OLDSKOOL COOL. i never owned them, but i did own a trio of 10w6's and the sounded great! i never heard anybody say bad things about OLD SCHOOL w6's until today:laugh::laugh: as far as the price tag i have a feeling thats not far away from what they sold for back in the mid 90's. high xmax's are over rated in my opinion. yeah you can put them in smaller boxes. but they usually have other trade offs. they require much more power, port noise can be a problem and the speaker leads have to be longer and they can slap on the spider or cone and make noise. oh yeah big motors have a tendacy to make noise too. IMHO 1 driver workin to the max will never take the place of 3working in its comfortable limits. thats just me i like GOOD CLEAN BASS.


----------



## The-Big-Beat

jasondplacetobe said:


> 15W6'S aren't for everybody, but what they are, WITH OUT A DOUBT IS OLDSKOOL COOL. i never owned them, but i did own a trio of 10w6's and the sounded great! i never heard anybody say bad things about OLD SCHOOL w6's until today:laugh::laugh: as far as the price tag i have a feeling thats not far away from what they sold for back in the mid 90's. high xmax's are over rated in my opinion. yeah you can put them in smaller boxes. but they usually have other trade offs. they require much more power, port noise can be a problem and the speaker leads have to be longer and they can slap on the spider or cone and make noise. oh yeah big motors have a tendacy to make noise too. IMHO 1 driver workin to the max will never take the place of 3working in its comfortable limits. thats just me i like GOOD CLEAN BASS.


Wait. Hold on, I just read your response and you just said I talked bad about the w6 series.. WHERE? Im talking about the Price comparison of these w6 models vs new models. The w6 models were nice. Sounded good. Did I say they sounded like ****? No. Dont mock me boy. laughter is usually followed with a long silence..... :worried:


----------



## n2bmrs97

Both subs are sold


----------



## schmiddr2

The-Big-Beat said:


> Wait. Hold on, I just read your response and you just said I talked bad about the w6 series.. WHERE?





The-Big-Beat said:


> overated


You are an idiot.


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> Wait. Hold on, I just read your response and you just said I talked bad about the w6 series.. WHERE? Im talking about the Price comparison of these w6 models vs new models. The w6 models were nice. Sounded good. Did I say they sounded like ****? No. Dont mock me boy. laughter is usually followed with a long silence..... :worried:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh

hmmm still no silence! Maybe the silence is because people have to stop and explain to you why they are laughing....I know for me that gets pretty old! Your a real tough guy....I love tough guys! Hmmm is your keyboard stronger then mine? GFY!
Congrats on the sale n2bmrs97


----------



## The-Big-Beat

schmiddr2 said:


> You are an idiot.


Overated... Junk.. Nope not spelled the same.. Hmmmm
F U skittle dick... I said the price is overated. Never said the subs were junk.
I even said to buy um if your into Old school JL subs. Does it calculate yet boy?


----------



## The-Big-Beat

n2bmrs97 said:


> Both subs are sold


Glad I could get um sold for ya.....


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh
> 
> hmmm still no silence! Maybe the silence is because people have to stop and explain to you why they are laughing....I know for me that gets pretty old! Your a real tough guy....I love tough guys! Hmmm is your keyboard stronger then mine? GFY!
> Congrats on the sale n2bmrs97


Whats the deal with you and the keyboard thing. Just send me your name. Address and end the goofy, 10th grade responses, *****....


----------



## jasondplacetobe

The-Big-Beat said:


> Look. i realize some people like a product no matter how trash it is. But then I see a bandwagon effect where one dude puts a "AWESOME SUB" up for sale and then theres a crowd of people saying its awesome cause back then it was the best they had and cost allot. The speaker terminals on old school are just wack.. Just saying its over rated to todays standards.


IF THIS ISNT RUNNING DOWN W6'S WHAT IS IT? BIG DOPE( YOU SPELLED ALOT WRONG:laugh COME ON MAN. JUST ADMIT IT. YOU SHOT YOUR MOUTH OFF WHEN YOU REALLY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. YOU OFFERED YOUR OPINION ON SOMETHING WHEN IT WASNT ASKED FOR. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT OLD SCHOOL SON? HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## schmiddr2

^^^^ Your spelling of _a lot_ is also incorrect.

EDIT: Thanks MACS. lol


----------



## rexroadj

The-Big-Beat said:


> Whats the deal with you and the keyboard thing. Just send me your name. Address and end the goofy, 10th grade responses, *****....


Hmm....... just ask your mom! Your a tool and everyone knows it! If I didnt know any better I would say you attempted to threaten me. Yes once again you are providing even more comic relief and once again you step beyond the bounds of this forum....Im going to assume that one will get you axed from here!


----------



## jasondplacetobe

schmiddr2 said:


> ^^^^ You're spelling of _a lot_ is also incorrect.


well fu2k me! i have been spelling it like that for 35 years. thanks, you must me one of them there hi tech ********.:laugh::laugh::laugh: well i guess this thread wasnt a complete wast of time after all.


----------



## Ban Hammer

*Let's clean it up folks.
*


----------



## The-Big-Beat

jasondplacetobe said:


> IF THIS ISNT RUNNING DOWN W6'S WHAT IS IT? BIG DOPE( YOU SPELLED ALOT WRONG:laugh COME ON MAN. JUST ADMIT IT. YOU SHOT YOUR MOUTH OFF WHEN YOU REALLY DIDN'T KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT. YOU OFFERED YOUR OPINION ON SOMETHING WHEN IT WASNT ASKED FOR. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT OLD SCHOOL SON? HOW OLD ARE YOU?


Offered my opinion when it wasnt asked for? Duh. Dont be so bold that you think you can command a person to stop giving opinions. Also, I do know what Im talking about. If a dude wants to pay $1million on a sub just cause its a classic then go far it. But at what point are you and the rest of the you gonna keep bashin my opinion, gonna say, "Oh man what a dumb buy. he coulda got something much better for the same price." I never, NEVER bashed the subs. I bashed the price. Read, Re Read and do it over again 5 times. Also who cares if I misspelled a word. Its classic. Every forum has the "you misspelled a word" guy cause he cant find any other adequate phrases to compile for a comback. Lame dude. Real lame. Hey look at your computer. Does it say Se7en? Oh its misspelled! But its selling like crazy and your prolly using it! Oh and Im not your son. That lame response suggest you dont know who your child is. Another dead beat dad? Paid your child support recently? Give it up people. Stop responding. The dude sold the subs. Great! Im sure the customer is very happy. Drop it!


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> Hmm....... just ask your mom! Your a tool and everyone knows it! If I didnt know any better I would say you attempted to threaten me. Yes once again you are providing even more comic relief and once again you step beyond the bounds of this forum....Im going to assume that one will get you axed from here!


 Thought so. All talk.... :surprised:... If you cant come corrrect and represent, dont open ya mouth.. Say all yawant from here on out. I called you out. You tucked your tail and ran off , hid behind the computer monitor... keep typing the insults and acting macho comacho. I asked you to stop more than once. The day i see what i asked on here, appear, from your user name is the day I start taking you a lil more serious than a kid at play.


----------



## rexroadj

My info is right there pal....I'm not the nancy with the "ask me" Who's the one acting tough? The key word ACTING!

come correct and represent.....ya mouth......LOL

Where did I run off? How did I hide? Who is all talk? What are you gonna do? Where are you? 

Be very careful what you ask for!


----------



## The-Big-Beat

rexroadj said:


> My info is right there pal....I'm not the nancy with the "ask me" Who's the one acting tough? The key word ACTING!
> 
> come correct and represent.....ya mouth......LOL
> 
> Where did I run off? How did I hide? Who is all talk? What are you gonna do? Where are you?
> 
> Be very careful what you ask for!


Nope . must be blind blind, dont see your name or address.....


----------



## Oliver

The-Big-Beat said:


> Nope . must be blind blind, dont see your name or address.....


----------



## jasondplacetobe

dead beat dad? child support? dont know who my child is? very articulate. you sound like you know of such things. and what is this " pay a million dollars for a sub" ? the price was $275.00 thats a lot of money to you, huh SON. you sound broke too. i hit the nail when i asked how old you are, huh SON. oh and by the way, iam condescending you, you little cry baby when iam calling you that. you act like a kid. " come correct and represent " did you hear that on yo mtv raps? i aint droping nothing because the more you speak your mind, the more you destroy your credability around here. good REAL people are reading your remarks. you think this is the first 16 year old kid we've seen around. making empty threats and blowing a bunch of know it all hot air.
you exposed yourself as a clown SON, and it only took you 60 posts!:laugh:


----------



## The-Big-Beat

jasondplacetobe said:


> dead beat dad? child support? dont know who my child is? very articulate. you sound like you know of such things. and what is this " pay a million dollars for a sub" ? the price was $275.00 thats a lot of money to you, huh SON. you sound broke too. i hit the nail when i asked how old you are, huh SON. oh and by the way, iam condescending you, you little cry baby when iam calling you that. you act like a kid. " come correct and represent " did you hear that on yo mtv raps? i aint droping nothing because the more you speak your mind, the more you destroy your credability around here. good REAL people are reading your remarks. you think this is the first 16 year old kid we've seen around. making empty threats and blowing a bunch of know it all hot air.
> you exposed yourself as a clown SON, and it only took you 60 posts!:laugh:



LOL.. Seriously.... stop.. You making us laugh and Im trying to keep this on a serious level.

Thanks a$$hole.. butt hole. DYcK face whatever your name is...
All I ever wanted was for me and my home boys to have yall tell us that we get our vocabulary from TV.... :surprised: Can you be a lil more original? Cause Im pretty sure the music you listen too has much worse vocabulary. And your prolly playin it louder than I am so your trailer park neighbors can hear you while you drink a cold one and talk about the good ole days when you made your teen cousin Jaimie sit on your lap. Also, just rereading the stuff about me being your son.. LOL HAHAHA.. WOW. You found your long lost son on a stereo forum. Hows my mom doin? She wrote me a letter and told me you have a small we we and that you smell like onions. LOL Said she had to bring you to the Vet to get a penicillin shot cause you got the clap. Adviced me not to acknowledge your my dad cause you spent all the child support on a crack hor and never took care of personal biz.. 
 
On a more serious note.


I Still havent seen anything I asked for............. 

So with that Ill let yall post all kinds of funny and demeaning things about your son and that way you can feel all warm inside tonight when you fall asleep next to your Labrador :surprised:

Im seriously done with this post.
Have a good one folks


----------



## schmiddr2

The-Big-Beat said:


> Im seriously done with this post.
> Have a good one folks


Just be done with that attitude. It's not useful as you can tell, but you're being naive and believe it is best to represent yourself. If you want to fight with everyone that steps on your toes then you will always have this problem. You should have learned something from all this; just as the other members should have.

Everyone should be responsible for what they say, but a man with an ego cannot ever admit he's made a mistake or walk away.


----------



## jasondplacetobe

The-Big-Beat said:


> All I ever wanted was for me and my home boys to have yall tell us that we get our vocabulary from TV


home boys dont you mean codefendants? how you gonna write that stuff about your own mother? your STUPID!!!:laugh::laugh:
this is where i come out


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Auction is over, products sold. Move on with your lives.

*II CLOSED II*


----------

